# Should we avoid charcoal color sport coats?



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

Opinions?

Quote:

"Grey/Charcoal Jackets 
Contrary to instinct grey and especially charcoal solid colour single jackets are some of the least versatile choices of the lot. A very commonly seen colour but often very poorly used and understood. Its lack of colour limit it mostly to other shades within the white-grey-charcoal spectrum. Khaki works ok too. In general, if you're buying your first sports coat I'd steer well clear. Charcoal is especially limited, lacking the softness of grey it's restricted mostly to pairings with lighter greys.
Works with:
• Other Greys: Charcoal for grey jackets, grey for charcoal jackets. Be careful of going too light in shade.
• White/Cream: One of the better combinations available - spring/summer only. Pay close attention to the shades involved - lighter greys are much more preferable. Charcoal is too much.
• Khaki - Not especially exciting
A grey jacket on navy or brown trousers is pretty dire, avoid."

This link may not work:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/malefashionadvice/comments/13kg48


----------



## Bohan (Sep 16, 2013)

And just think about the color...dark gray. You've got to be carefully taught to actually like it, though it's a good choice for suits for other reasons. Ever see a charcoal colored car? Me neither. If black wasn't associated with funerals, charcoal would be limited to barbecues.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

It wouldn't be my first choice, and other greys are a lot more versatile, but if someone is in love with the idea of a charcoal sport coat, there's no reason to avoid it, particularly if there are any other colors and/or pattern in the cloth. The first choice best slacks are cream, followed by lighter grey with khaki also complimenting many greys.

I have a grey Harris Tweed that harmonizes particularly well with charcoal flannel and both black and navy corduroy.

Edit: And add golden tan as a very nice compliment to charcoal!


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Charcoal sports coats can work as long as they are in a heavier weight and have some texture. Something like cashmere flannel, herringbone tweed, donegal tweed, etc.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Bohan said:


> And just think about the color...dark gray. You've got to be carefully taught to actually like it, though it's a good choice for suits for other reasons. Ever see a charcoal colored car? Me neither. If black wasn't associated with funerals, charcoal would be limited to barbecues.


See some of James Bond's Aston Martins for beautiful examples of charcoal cars.

And I agree with Flanderian about golden tan trousers with it.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Very hard for me to see how a charcoal sport coat would look like anything other than an orphaned suit coat.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

JLibourel said:


> Very hard for me to see how a charcoal sport coat would look like anything other than an orphaned suit coat.


What about this:

https://www.tweed-jacket.com/CLOTH ..._ GLENHUNT CHARCOAL HERRINGBONE TWEED_jpg.htm

The key is to avoid worsteds.


----------



## williamson (Jan 15, 2005)

JLibourel said:


> Very hard for me to see how a charcoal sport coat would look like anything other than an orphaned suit coat.





Matt S said:


> Charcoal sports coats can work as long as they are in a heavier weight and have some texture. Something like cashmere flannel, herringbone tweed, donegal tweed, etc.





Matt S said:


> The key is to avoid worsteds.


Here I disagree with Jan and agree with Matt.


Flanderian said:


> It wouldn't be my first choice, and other greys are a lot more versatile, but if someone is in love with the idea of a charcoal sport coat, there's no reason to avoid it, particularly if there are any other colors and/or pattern in the cloth.


I have had both charcoal grey tweed jackets and others of rough texture in the past, and would very much like to see them on sale again. Trousers of a much lighter grey would go fine with a charcoal sports jacket, but I tend to think that anything with a yellow tinge won't go well (perhaps that's just me).


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Never had a dark grey jacket, never intend on getting one. I have had a light grey wool jacket and a light grey & blue tweed. The dark grey jacket is as useless an item as the black jacket. 


However, I have seen people wearing charcoal blazers and black blazers, they can look good if worn well and combined with the right gear. But still not my cup of tea. Never really understood the point of the charcoal or black blazer let alone a simple charcoal or black sportscoat.


----------



## Tim Correll (Jul 18, 2005)

williamson said:


> Here I disagree with Jan and agree with Matt.


Me, too. 



williamson said:


> I have had both charcoal grey tweed jackets and others of rough texture in the past, and would very much like to see them on sale again. Trousers of a much lighter grey would go fine with a charcoal sports jacket, but I tend to think that anything with a yellow tinge wont go well (perhaps that's just me).


I don't mind the yellow tinge in any shade of light gray as long as it's very subtle. I agree with everything else you said here, williamson.


----------



## EngProf (Apr 27, 2008)

I made the mistake a dozen years ago and bought a light charcoal heavy flannel sport coat, at a moment when I was finding blue blazers wearisome. It was a mistake (as was the having gotten wearied of blue blazers). What I've used to salvage it has been medium brown trousers with a muted plaid and darker charcoal trousers with a muted plaid -- "orphaned suit trousers." Cream coloured wool trousers are a good idea, but I'm not sure where to find them.

When I revert to my late twenties and become devastatingly handsome or at least very interesting looking, I guess I'll wear it with dark navy wool shorts with a chalk stripe, but only on a catwalk. Do we think that the shorts need a cuff?


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Matt S said:


> Charcoal sports coats can work as long as they are in a heavier weight and have some texture. Something like cashmere flannel, herringbone tweed, donegal tweed, etc.


Absolute agreement. For many years, all I had was a blue blazer and a sport coat slightly darker (same texture and herringbone pattern) than the one Matt S linked to in his later post:

https://www.tweed-jacket.com/CLOTH ..._ GLENHUNT CHARCOAL HERRINGBONE TWEED_jpg.htm

I found it to be incredibly versatile. It worked with all beige/off-white chinos from stone to dark khaki, with any grey color slacks that were less dark enough from the jacket so as to show true contrast, cords (light grey, golden brown, stone) and, for those so inclined, with blue jeans. If I can wear any of my chinos, my medium to light grey dress slacks, my cords (dress and jean like) and my jeans with it, "it" is a versatile jacket. Plus, the jacket - probably obvious from the pants it goes with - can dress up or down. I would take it on vacation and wear it during the day with jeans or chinos and, then, out to dinner with wool dress pants, an OCBD, wool sweater and tie. It also looks great with a heavy turtle neck.

Now that I can afford more than two jackets, I am still never without a version of it in my wardrobe and it gets tremendous wear.


----------



## EngProf (Apr 27, 2008)

Jeans. Should have thought of jeans. I don't normally think of them with sport coats, but the otherwise insuperable pressure of salvaging that plain gray jacket may force me to extremities.


----------



## Dovid (Feb 26, 2008)

In terms of what works, a darker jacket with lighter pants seems a safer choice than a light-colored jacket with dark pants. 

I agree that gray plaid pants with some blue or red in it could work with a charcoal jacket and a pair of cordovans.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

EngProf said:


> Jeans. Should have thought of jeans. I don't normally think of them with sport coats, but the otherwise insuperable pressure of salvaging that plain gray jacket may force me to extremities.


Since you said it was flannel in texture, please try cords as well - cords go well with flannel.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Dovid said:


> In terms of what works, a darker jacket with lighter pants seems a safer choice than a light-colored jacket with dark pants.


Yes and no. Yes because most gentlemen don't wear black, navy or charcoal slacks with a jacket thus limiting to a great degree the number of dark colours available for wear with a light coloured jacket.

No, for the simple reason that many men are too lazy to look beyond light grey and khaki/tan for light coloured or contrasting trouser options to wear with a blue blazer. So as the Eng. prof said it does become tiresome and boring.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

The charcoal tweed looks good but I'd get a lighter shade. If, having exhausted all my other choices, I still had a craving for 'just one more' sport coat, a charcoal ground with an interesting windowpane check (red?) would appeal to me. However, a plain charcoal does not. Not even herringbone and you'd be amazed at what I would wear in herringbone.:devil:


----------



## Bobk3333 (Oct 5, 2013)

Charcoal and black or charcoal and navy can be stunning combinations. My favorite is a charcoal shirt against a black jacket. Another favorite is a charcoal sweater or stylish charcoal pullover with blue jeans, preferably darker jeans that are currently in style. 

Charcoal sports coats are the same idea - they go great with black or navy slacks, khakis or jeans. Granted, a charcoal sports jacket and black slacks might be out of place in some work environments, but charcoal and black can be a very sexy and sophisticated combination in the right environments.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Bobk3333 said:


> Charcoal and black or charcoal and navy can be stunning combinations. My favorite is a charcoal shirt against a black jacket. Another favorite is a charcoal sweater or stylish charcoal pullover with blue jeans, preferably darker jeans that are currently in style.
> 
> Charcoal sports coats are the same idea - they go great with black or navy slacks, khakis or jeans. Granted, a charcoal sports jacket and black slacks might be out of place in some work environments, but charcoal and black can be a very sexy and sophisticated combination in the right environments.


This only works if you have black hair and want to look like a Hollywood actor circa 2008.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

A charcoal jacket and black trousers looks like a mismatched suit. Contrast is necessary.


----------



## martinchristopher (Jun 3, 2005)

Matt S said:


> A charcoal jacket and black trousers looks like a mismatched suit. Contrast is necessary.


I bought a Charcoal DB notch lapel patch pocket blazer from Gieves and Hawkes in London a few years ago. The salesman paired it with a classic pair of British officer's Pinks, love the combination, wear it all the time, get many compliments


----------

